# da west



## jobenjoseph (May 26, 2007)

seriously guyz,i think we are a bunch of hypocrites.
we use the technology by the west, majority of our jobs are due to the west and we all love western culture don't we????

western fast food - anytime
EA sports,ubisoft,Activision-anytime
rock,hip hop  trance,house - anytime
designerwear - hillfiger,lee,arrow blah blah -anytime
and many more

ok family values we really cant look to the west 

but seriously do you like to dress up in a lungi or dhoti and listen to classical music 24/7

guys i am patriotic but the above mentioned are my just my personal opinion


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2007)

I think this is the greatest tragedies of the modern world. though I am a lot like you- i think this is very sad.


----------



## nix (May 26, 2007)

^whats sad about it? 
western culture is attractive, its fun and its good. who do you think will like to wear a dhoti? who would look good in it? they made good stuff, and everybody likes good stuff...thats about it.


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 26, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> ^whats sad about it?
> western culture is attractive, its fun and its good. who do you think will like to wear a dhoti? who would look good in it? they made good stuff, and everybody likes good stuff...thats about it.



exactly what is sad about it man. our indian culture was superb say 100 years ago but for real who in hell will go bak

peace out


----------



## led_shankar (May 26, 2007)

There is nothing to be ashamed of in being influenced by other cultures. Culture is not some kind of dress code to be followed without fail


----------



## karmanya (May 27, 2007)

It is sad that just because there is one superpower in the world- everyone tries to copy it. In the age of globalisation there will be an absorption of culture- but for it to diffuse to such an extent that our own culture has been abandoned. don't you think that's sad?


----------



## cynosure (May 27, 2007)

Haven't you watched swades???
SRK says: Jab apne paas saare darwaaze band ho jaate hain to hum sanskaaron par pahuch jaate hain!!

Anyways, even west is following the Indian path of Yog and Spirituality
Its a good "give and take" kinda relationship.

And we are the boys and gals of new generation and their are diffrences in every generation so it is foolishness comparing diff generation. Our grandparents never used a PS2 and who knows if our grandchildren will be living in "the Matrix"


----------



## karmanya (May 28, 2007)

there is  a difference in culture and in technology. How many people do you know who will touch someone's feet. I do not know a single person. including myself.


----------



## faraaz (May 29, 2007)

I am actually a great fan of European culture...atleast insofar as it relates to their work ethic. And by that, I mean their dedication to systematic work and rewarding honest effort.

Furthermore what I really don't like about Indian culture is our Indian hypocrisy and holier than thou attitude. I believe in mixing and matching...take the best of both worlds and integrate.

PS@ Karmanya: Didn't see your post till after I posted...and I don't know what one would make of this but I regularly bend and touch my elder's feet...not everyone's though. Just really elders...I stick to handshakes or those man-hugs you give relatives when its someone in the range of 40-60 but more than that I touch feet. I've just been brought up that way...


----------



## led_shankar (May 29, 2007)

@Karmanya: not touching feet does not necessarily indicate a lack of respect, in my opinion. The European concept of respect seems less concerned with token actions like that (not that they are wrong).


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 29, 2007)

Its nothing wrong in following a different culture's life style as long as we respect our's. I agree with faraaz's point. Its give and take.
 I think its time we should start thinking at global level. 
  Think following our old age culture(you can call it dhoti culture) serves no purpose.
  Everything is not permanent. Even this so called western culture will be outdated in near future.


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2007)

dhoti culture?? that term my friend is derogatory. can u define ure so called "dhoti culture"? indian culture is not only about wearing dhotis.


----------



## cynosure (May 29, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> How many people do you know who will touch someone's feet. I do not know a single person. including myself.



I touch my family members' (which are old) feet. In my family almost every boy does that. So I know around 10-12 people. In addition to that some of my friends also touch their parents' and other people's feet. So that makes the number around 20. I know 20 people who touch elder people's feet

But even I wont touch any firangi's feet if someday I go to any other country. Yes that will not be the case of NRI family members.

As they say: In the Rome, be like a Roman.


----------



## faraaz (May 29, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> As they say: In the Rome, be like a Roman.



I agree fully...while I was living in Australia, I didn't go around touching old people's feet...I called them names like Marty and Andy although they were my HOD's...


----------



## virus_killer (May 29, 2007)

^^ Even they don't like if you call him by " uncle"  or something like that. and we always say that our culture is best, i am not saying that it is wrong but just look at different cultures, in Australia they respect elders more than we do and they also respect each and every job no matters what job u do, if you are doing some labor work than you won't treated as labor , but in our India , you all are aware that how our civil and other engineers treat their workers. so there are always some good things in different culture which we should adopt and follow.


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 29, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> ^^ Even they don't like if you call him by " uncle"  or something like that. and we always say that our culture is best, i am not saying that it is wrong but just look at different cultures, in Australia they respect elders more than we do and they also respect each and every job no matters what job u do, if you are doing some labor work than you won't treated as labor , but in our India , you all are aware that how our civil and other engineers treat their workers. so there are always some good things in different culture which we should adopt and follow.



have you guyz noticed these petrol attendants in the bunks???
even if no guy is there to fill the petrol 9 times out of ten the cashier justs looks the other way.

is it only in india we dont have the dignity of labour??


----------



## faraaz (May 29, 2007)

Nope...Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh have a similar state of affairs!! So do Malaysia and Indonesia to some extent...based on what I've seen...


----------



## Yamaraj (May 29, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> but seriously do you like to dress up in a lungi or dhoti and listen to classical music 24/7


Can you wear a three-piece suit all day, and listen to MTV crap 24*7?
You don't have to generalize everything.

There is nothing really to be ashamed of. Europeans learned many things from Indians and Chinese. The World, as we know it today, is a mixture and product of all cultures. And then there are many things our own, that we're accepting again only because of a western influence. Things like Yog*a*, sexual freedom, et al.

That said, every culture has its share of good and bad, and it up to you to filter things out that are inappropriate here. The idea is to not your brain let develop a Western Complex.

Don't associate westernization with modernization. And you don't have to be obsessed with all things western to appear "modern". Also, learn to respect your own culture, family values and traditions - while filtering out the bad things, as usual.


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 30, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Can you wear a three-piece suit all day, and listen to MTV crap 24*7?
> You don't have to generalize everything.
> 
> There is nothing really to be ashamed of. Europeans learned many things from Indians and Chinese. The World, as we know it today, is a mixture and product of all cultures. And then there are many things our own, that we're accepting again only because of a western influence. Things like Yog*a*, sexual freedom, et al.
> ...



on the statement of "Don't associate westernization with modernization"
can u give me a country which is developed and has not aped the west???\
and no i cant wear a 3 piece suit all day i would switch to jeans or shorts and mtv is the 90's dude!!!


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> on the statement of "Don't associate westernization with modernization"
> can u give me a country which is developed and has not aped the west???\
> and no i cant wear a 3 piece suit all day i would switch to jeans or shorts and mtv is the 90's dude!!!



I like this guy...and yeah, its VH1 right now...not MTV!


----------



## karmanya (May 30, 2007)

are you infering that if you sit in jeans and/or shorts and watch VH1 all day the country will magically develop?
"can u give me a country which is developed and has not aped the west???\" yes i can- its called japan, look it up


----------



## Yamaraj (May 30, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> on the statement of "Don't associate westernization with modernization"
> can u give me a country which is developed and has not aped the west???\
> and no i cant wear a 3 piece suit all day i would switch to jeans or shorts and mtv is the 90's dude!!!


The people of Japan, Germany, Russia and China aren't mimicking the American accent, as ours do. They're not accepting English as their savior and only path to development. They have not succumbed to the idea of aping the west to modernize their country, their economy and their culture.

Besides, in stead of looking for examples, we must be able to set one for the World to see and acknowledge. Either that, or the Indian youth is clearly misguided and lacking self-respect - something that affects the whole culture in the long run.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2007)

^^ right said.


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 31, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> are you infering that if you sit in jeans and/or shorts and watch VH1 all day the country will magically develop?
> "can u give me a country which is developed and has not aped the west???\" yes i can- its called japan, look it up



i thought so,you would think of japan(cliched answer)

first off,
sport
there popular sport is baseball "imported" from the west 1936
Formula Nippon,Golf and Super GT series are the next in popularity

Music
heavily influenced by American and European modern music,has led to the evolution of popular band music called J-Pop.

Comic
Manga is a mix of western art and traditional wood block printing

technological contributions are found in the fields of electronics, machinery, industrial robotics, optics, chemicals, semiconductors.All there genesis is from the west. the japs just capitalized on the idea(kudos to them)
and pray how many do you see going around in kimonos samurai swords.
Tokyo is the manhattan of the east.

and if you can,do type japan + western influence in google on how westernization had helped japan industrialize and become the best.

I am not saying "westernization" would make us developed. Initiative and drive to be the best and all those philosophical thingys need to be present, instead of constant bickering on religion,caste,politics,apathy blah blah(read india)



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> The people of Japan, Germany, Russia and China aren't mimicking the American accent, as ours do. They're not accepting English as their savior and only path to development. They have not succumbed to the idea of aping the west to modernize their country, their economy and their culture.
> 
> Besides, in stead of looking for examples, we must be able to set one for the World to see and acknowledge. Either that, or the Indian youth is clearly misguided and lacking self-respect - something that affects the whole culture in the long run.




but i say its apathy in all of us yar.we keep on bickering about how colonization f****d us, how politicians screw up, how reservation does not help us blah blah
the above mentioned countries came out from big problems (getting nuked,totally erased during a war,two disastrous revolutions)
we have so many graduates coming out but why is it we don't make a difference other than the cliched software. the above mentioned countries produce things that make a difference in the world and all we have to be proud is a millennium old "culture".


----------

